# Is it normal that my chipmunk is sleeping for 2 days?



## georgemel (Jan 12, 2014)

I just bought a chipmunk 3 days before.At the first day he was active enough and he ate some fruits and some from the packaged chipmunk food (photo below).But the last 2 days he is sleeping all the time in his shelter and propably he hasnt fed..however I dont know if he has stored food in his shelter.
I am from Greece,and the temperature here these days is around 16 degrees C.But I keep my chipmunk inside the house where there is normal heat.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I hope your chipmunk is more active now.
I do not really know anything about chipmunks, but I can not imagine that sleeping that much is good. I'd take him to the vet.


----------

